# Wanting to make deer sausage!!



## pistolbilly (Feb 9, 2017)

I want to make a 60/40 ratio of deer sausage.  I have 120 pounds of venison so how many pounds of pork will I need to make that ratio? Thanks.


----------



## loggie (Feb 10, 2017)

48 pounds


----------



## pumpkinseed (Feb 10, 2017)

60% pork and 40% venison would be 180lbs pork to 120 lbs venison

300lbs - 120 lbs venison = 180 lbs pork

or (100 * 3) - (40 * 3) = (60 * 3)

60% venison and 40% pork would be 80lbs pork to 120 lbs venison

200lbs - 120 lbs venison = 80 lbs pork

or (100 * 2) - (60 * 2) = (40 * 2)


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a cool and sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web.                          Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Browse the forums and ask lots of questions, get involved. There is a an amazing amount of info, recipes and knowledge here that are second to none. Enjoy good luck and share your experiences. 

  And now you begin your new addiction!!!!

  How many different kinds are you making? How big are your batches? I make mine 60/40 as well, I do 25 lb batches that equates to 15lb deer 10 pork. so I am getting 80lbs pork to your 120. If it's all the same flavor or not. I do my snack sticks at 70/30, that's our preference. that works out to 17.5 / 7.5 lbs.


----------



## montanabbq (Feb 19, 2017)

pistolbilly said:


> I want to make a 60/40 ratio of deer sausage.  I have 120 pounds of venison so how many pounds of pork will I need to make that ratio? Thanks.


 are you only making one type of sausage?


----------

